
Ask HN: Learning resources about computer architecture - toutouast
Hi HN,
I want to learn about computer architecture not just processor: stuff like how does processor communicate with hard drive&#x2F;network card&#x2F;graphic card? How do buses work?
Thanks
======
furo
[https://teachyourselfcs.com/#architecture](https://teachyourselfcs.com/#architecture)

